# Loading the .223 for an AR15 vs. a bolt action



## growlernc (Feb 14, 2005)

I started a thread over in the varmint section concerning use of an AR15 for coyotes. I have no experience with them and was wondering what you have to do different to load for one vs. a bolt gun. Specifically; are you limited to using only certain shape bullets, certain weights, are AR's picky about the loads required to get then to cycle? Can you obtain comparable bullet speeds in an AR vs a bolt gun? Baer claims 1/2MOA which is what got me to thinking about building one instead of a Remmy 700. Hard to do?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

When reloading for any semi-auto centerfire gun, you have several things that you need to do that you may or may not do with a bolt gun. To get the AR type gun to cycle is usually not a problem, but to get a powder with the right burn rate so the action does not take more abuse than it needs to can be an issue when dealing with upper und loads. There is lots of information on what loads will perform in the right pressure curve window, so that is not a problem. You will also have to full length size your loads for proper feeding and chambering. Again this is not a problem, but some reloaders of bolt guns will neck size, and or size something less than full length. There are lots of people and parts sources for the AR type guns, and lots in information, but since I reload I tend not to hunt much with many of my personal semi-auto guns. They can be great shooters, but I think I can get a bolt gun to shoot good groups faster and cheaper than what you are looking at. So if you want it, and are will to do the things you need to to get the gun to perform the way you want, go for it and have fun!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I am currently dind this with an M1 Garand and M14. Which is why I haven't started with an ARF gun yet.

It is time consuming and can drive you crazy. But it is fun o say the least. The details that are needed to make a gas gun as these three perform are double what is needed for a bolt gun...

but if you want a plinker, neither are a big deal to work with. The Baer gun you speak of is a dedicated competition rifle and is set up that way. A omparabl bolt gun would be the same cost.

if you are going to go that route, I would say find a competent gunsmith and have hime build you one or if you are up to it for an AR, do it yourself.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I shoot a lot of rds from the AR-15 system. To answer your questions (maybe a little better)

1 difference in loading

In a AR you will want to full length size then and more than likely you will 
have to get a small base seizer die. The reason for that is that semi's do not have the locking power that a bolt does. Other than that you just have to make sure the rds fit in to the mag. I shoot 69 gr sierra and they fit in to the mag with out any problems. (The Gov shoots a 77 gr HPBT OTM bullet that fits in to the mag. I have no idea of load data for that.) For the 600yd competition I shoot a 80gr sierra. (have to load like a single shot. Loading single shot style is also in the stupid rules.) AR-15 usually have a much faster twist than your commercial bolt guns. Mine has a 1 in 8 twist.

2 types of bullets

I have many different uppers for my AR and I would say that ever barrel is different but most of them are really not too picky with the bullet that is shot threw it as long as you tailor it to the gun.(most bolts are the same way)

3. picky loads for cycling

You know out of all of the different powders I have tried all of them cycled the guns.

4 comparable speeds

considering the same length barrel the AR would be a little slower. The system requires some gas to function the system. I do not know how much it is slower but it would be. I do not think most critters would really know the difference between 20 or 50 fps difference.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Without personal experience to offer, I have one suggestion, get a "Loadbook" for the 223. They are available from MidwayUSA or as Scheel's. There are a compilation of loads from a number of sources dedicated to one caliber. I have one (the book), and it gives specific loads for the AR-15 as well as loads for bolt actions. It runs about $7.50 or so, the last I checked. (And no, I don't work for MidwayUSA. I just support them with lots of orders.  )


----------

